# ICQ vs. Firewall

## Nikofant

Hello!

I'm looking for a ICQ-Client that can connect to the ICQ-Network via HTTP or HTTPS. In the Windows Version it is possible to force the connection thru our firewall but I wasn't able to find a Linux-Client wich is able to do that. I searched in the forums, googled my way thru and tried licq, kxicq2 and sim but wasn't able to get a connection.

Thanks for any suggestions!

greets

Nikofant

----------

## puddpunk

licq docs explain how to pipe it through a socks firewall. most firewalls these days have socks!

If all else fails, try kopete/gaim. im not sure what they do with proxies.

A very last resort... http://www.icqtogo.com/

----------

## Nikofant

Thanks for the advice!

The firewall in our company doesn't have any Socks functionality so I need a HTTP possibility.

I'm going to try kopete and the icqtogo-site now!

----------

## Nikofant

To keep everyone with the same problem informed:

I tried Gaim first because there is an ebuild for it and Gaim has the possibility to work via HTTP.   :Mr. Green: 

So finally it works!

The Gaim-Developers should force this feature on their website because it semms not so well established in other ICQ-Clones.

greets

Nikofant

----------

## zenon

Can you tell me your setup pls? I have a firewall [192.168.0.1] with port 8080 http/https and 1080 SOCKS I can't seem to get anything in linux to use the SOCKS proxy and I can't seem to get gaim working with my HTTP proxy.

----------

## Nikofant

Of course! On Monday I'm in my company again and then I will be able to tell you anything you want to know. What exactly seems to be interesting in my setup for you? I don't think your problem is gaim related. Semms to be kind of a routing - hardware - ...-problem. Try starting on low-level iso layers by pinging around....

greets

----------

## zenon

M$ works fine with the SOCKS and HTTP proxies so there is nothing wrong with the router.  But Linux can't seem to work (any software yet) with the SOCKS proxy, however I have successfully gotten the HTTP Proxy working with konq, phoenix and Netscape.

----------

## Nikofant

Strange - I don't have any problems with gaim over an http-proxy

here's my config: (.gaimrc) I am using Gaim v0.59.6

```

users {

        user {

                ident { ICQ# } { PWD }

                user_info {

                        Visit the Gaim website at <A HREF="http://gaim.sourceforge.net/">http://gaim.sourceforge.net/</A>.

                }

                user_opts { 5 } { 1 }

                proto_opts { login.oscar.aol.com } { 5190 } {  } {  } {  } {  } {  }

                iconfile {  }

                alias { ALIAS }

        }

}

options {

        misc_options { 8 }

        logging_options { 0 }

        blist_options { 127 }

        convo_options { 1370 }

        im_options { 11 }

        chat_options { 156 }

        font_options { 0 }

        sound_options { 122959 }

        away_options { 2 } { 120 }

        font_xfld {  }

        font_face {  }

        font_size { 3 }

        foreground { 0 } { 0 } { 0 }

        background { 0 } { 0 } { 0 }

        report_idle { 2 }

        web_browser { 0 }

        web_command { xterm -e lynx %s }

        blist_pos { 1857 } { 23 } { 187 } { 297 } { 4 } { 23 }

        conv_size { 320 } { 175 } { 50 }

        buddy_chat_size { 320 } { 160 } { 50 }

}

sound_files {

        soundA {  }

        soundB {  }

        soundC {  }

        soundD {  }

        soundE {  }

        soundF {  }

        soundG {  }

        soundH {  }

        soundI {  }

        soundJ {  }

        soundK {  }

        sound_cmd {  }

}

away {

        message { boring default } { sorry, i ran out for a while. bbl }

        auto { 10 } { 1 }

}

pounce {

}

plugins {

}

proxy {

        host { proxy.domain.com }

        port { 8080 }

        type { 1 }

        user {  }

        pass {  }

}

```

Someone in our company is using licq via proxy so this might be another alternative.

greets

----------

## zenon

ah thanks, I appreciate you looking for me.

I managed to get it going through my socks tho, I had to do an 

```
export socks_proxy="192.168.0.1:1080"
```

My new problem is cvs through a firewall, I have a firewall/router and admin access but I'm not sure how/what rules to make that'll let me get cvs to my computer.

I need the cvs version of gaim bc I want the popups when I get email in hotmail.  I'd also like to get teh cvs version of phoenix working too.

You say your gentoo's at work, is your business making the linux switch? that sounds interesting, I think gentoo would be a fantastic alternative-OS for businesses.

thanks again for looking, I'm very appreciative.

----------

## Nikofant

Hi!

Sorry for not answering your  last questition. My thoughts are at our company at the moment - not sure how long we are existing - maybe this or next week - the end is near.

I hope you were able so solve most of your problems. Nice to hear that socks is working! As for your questition: No we are not going to switch to linux/gentoo. It's a goal far away in the future but not possible at the moment. Too many workers are used to work with windows so there won't be any change.

Let me know if there are any problems left and I will try to help you solving them.

greets

----------

## meyerm

I don't know if you can define specific ports in GAIM, but I'm getting through our firewall with Kopete by simply connecting to port 80 at login.icq.com since port 80 is open...  :Smile: 

----------

## zenon

everything is working fine now, thanks Nikofant.... sorry to hear about your company.

meyerm, does that support hotmail pop-ups?

I can't get CVS through my wall (gaim-CVS has this feature now) and really like the hotmail email message pop-up thing.

----------

## meyerm

 *zenon wrote:*   

> meyerm, does that support hotmail pop-ups

 

puh, I don't think so. It's plugin based and there is a whole bunch of different plugins (generic and protocol-specific). But for now I don't see anything hotmail related. Sorry about that.

----------

